# 3000 ac. QDM CLUB NEEDS MEMBERS, WILKES CO.



## hamrick1024 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well established 30 year old hunting club located just minutes from Washington, GA is looking for 3-4 members for the 2011 season. We have two secure camps with water and power at both as well as satelite hook-ups for Dish and Direc-tv. There are 50 plus established food plots throughout the property that are plowed by myself. Club has been QDM for over 10 years and we are getting numerous bucks over 120 for this season. We have plots of land that is not QDM for those that want to shoot whatever you see as well. There is at least one camper with a fully enclosed porch and roof for sale at the camp. Great club to join and not have to worry about where you will hunt next year. Plenty of deer and turkey. No more than 25 members. Dues are $1100 for year round access and for any game that is in season. Please feel free to give me a call for more details 706-339-3949. Thank You.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 8, 2010)

Majority of land (2700acres ) is in one tract. Other tracts are all close. Call jason for info. Great club.


----------



## hamrick1024 (Sep 8, 2010)

The 2700 ac tract is one piece and is trophy managed, The other 300 ac. is 242, 65, and 30 acres that is within one mile of the big piece. These smaller tracts are shoot whatever you want to. Children under the age of 17 can hunt on the primary membership then go to half dues till they are out of college. The camper is $2000.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 13, 2010)

How do you charge for power & water?


----------



## hamrick1024 (Sep 14, 2010)

Power and water is included in the dues, no other expence except seed and fertilizer to plant your food plot.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 17, 2010)

hamrick1024 said:


> $850 for the first 2 new members to join the club.



Yall need to jump all over that. This is a great club.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 20, 2010)

Yall can save $250. Somebody needs to jump all over this one.


----------



## STEVEPLUMBR (Sep 20, 2010)

Tell me more about camp. Can trailer be rented to own if i join. What rules. Can i use my 4 wheeler to get to stand. Is camp secure?


----------



## hamrick1024 (Sep 21, 2010)

We have two camps, both located on the property and both have running water and power. They are secure with the landowner in and out and both my dad and I living nearby. I have never locked my camper and during the season have left all my hunting gear inside. 
 I would prefer not to rent the camper but sell. 
 You can use the 4 wheeler for everything but joyriding, no midnight through the property to see what you see.
If you want to know more about the rules feel free to give me a call 706-339-3949.


----------



## hamrick1024 (Sep 22, 2010)

We still have spots available with great food plots ready for planting. Get in and get them planted before the rain next week.


----------



## STEVEPLUMBR (Sep 22, 2010)

yes it is late in season, tell me about camp rules, 4 wheeler use, trailer for sale. some directions to site.


----------



## hamrick1024 (Sep 23, 2010)

We don't really have any CAMP rules. Everyone uses common sense and respects the fact that we are there to hunt and enjoy the outdoors. If you have a specific question or scenario you have had happen let me know.
4 wheelers are allowed for hunting or scouting only. No joyriding. We had members in the past who wanted to go on midnight rides just to see what they could see. 
Directions to Camp are

Take Hwy 47 south out of Washington towards Sharon 5 miles. take a left on Hallford rd. go one mile to the entrance on the left.


----------



## STEVEPLUMBR (Sep 23, 2010)

Sounds good. Well call u over weekend if ok, like to come up and see it but having to move daughter this weekend.

I like to hunt but looking for nice camp. Yours sounds great. Live in florida, i hope thats ok.


----------



## hamrick1024 (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds good just give me a call and we will talk about it. 706-339-3949.


----------



## STEVEPLUMBR (Sep 24, 2010)

Great, have a nice day


----------



## hamrick1024 (Sep 29, 2010)

Still looking for one possibly two members.


----------



## Dan Hazazer (Dec 12, 2010)

are you going to have any openings for 2011 season, Thanks Dan


----------



## hamrick1024 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes. At the moment we will need 2-3 members.


----------



## Zack McCrackin (Dec 15, 2010)

r they any hogs on the place


----------



## hamrick1024 (Dec 17, 2010)

From time to time we may have some but they are few and far between. When we see any signs of them we trap them and get them out. We are in the Quality Deer Business not the pig business.


----------



## bowhunttch (Dec 19, 2010)

*120*

is this 120 lds or 120 inches of horn


----------



## g8trdad317 (Jan 2, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## hamrick1024 (Feb 3, 2011)

Get in before Turkey saeson. 2-3 members needed for the 2011 turkey/deer season.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 10, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## Trent0424 (Feb 10, 2011)

Any swamps or waterfowl?


----------



## hamrick1024 (Feb 12, 2011)

No swamps, waterfowl or pigs. Deer and Turkey only. But the club is only a few minutes from Clarks Hill lake


----------



## hamrick1024 (Feb 17, 2011)

We are down to looking for one member for 2011.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great club. The deer in my avatar and the attached photo, was killed this past fall at this club.


----------



## gmini10 (Apr 8, 2011)

any openings left, if so how many?


----------



## hamrick1024 (Apr 11, 2011)

We have 3 maybe 4 openings. I think I sent you a PM on your post under Looking for land yesterday. Feel free to give me a call if you like. Jason 706-339-3949.


----------

